# Gas Dryer Not Drying



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Is the dryer short cycling ?? There is also a moisture sensor that can go bad.. Coils on top of the gas valve will also go bad.. They may hold the valve open 1 time & may not open the gas valve the next time.


----------



## Fleener (Apr 2, 2009)

I took the whole thing apart and cleaned the inside. Then started it up again. The flame comes on once. Runs for quite a while then goes out ( I assume because it has reached temp and the thermostat shut it off). After that it does not come on again. I can see the ignitor glow, but the gas does not come on. Does this mean it is short cycling? Solenoid is the problem?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Fleener said:


> I took the whole thing apart and cleaned the inside. Then started it up again. The flame comes on once. Runs for quite a while then goes out ( I assume because it has reached temp and the thermostat shut it off). After that it does not come on again. I can see the ignitor glow, but the gas does not come on. Does this mean it is short cycling? Solenoid is the problem?


 

While it's hard for me to diagnose your dryer from where I sit.. It sounds like the solenoids on the gv.. This is a common problem with gas dryers that are several yrs old


----------

